# Easy Way To Upload AC Pictures Straight To Tumblr and Twitter



## HayHey (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi everyone. So if anyone is a Tumblr or Twitter user here, Nintendo has posted a quick and easy way of sharing your AC pictures. You don't even have to quit your game, just access the 3ds interet, log into either social media and post your ingame taken pictures (R+L)
Simple as that  Plus they will be crystal clear, unlike taking them with your camera.

Here is the official source: http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share/


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks, I wasn't sure you could do this!


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 10, 2013)

neat i will be doing that


----------



## Filthykur (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a very useful thread.  Thank you


----------



## Mikuru514 (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't think of this! Thanks for the tip ^_^!


----------



## Isabella (Jun 10, 2013)

I knew this  It's very useful.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 10, 2013)

THANK YOU! I might actually make a Tumblr blog after all then.


----------



## Kara (Jun 10, 2013)

This is pretty cool! It would be nice if there were other social media sites that the image sharing worked with too. Oh well, I guess I'll probably put images on my tumblr


----------



## rafren (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks, this will surely come in handy.


----------



## Keik (Jun 10, 2013)

Woah! That's great news.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, I just might get a Tumblr for this purpose.


----------



## SuperGamecube64 (Jun 10, 2013)

This is cool and all, but it doesn't really help me. As you can see via my signature, I admin a facebook page. In order to access that page to upload things, I must log into Facebook, and then switch identities via a drop-down tab. On the 3DS browser, that tab is absent.


----------



## Mario. (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## aikatears (Jun 10, 2013)

I used it last night

Works Great


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like I'm gonna have to dig my Tumblr account out of hibernation!


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 12, 2013)

It's awesome when it works!  I keep getting an error message.   "E008"

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## HayHey (Jun 12, 2013)

kakuloo said:


> It's awesome when it works!  I keep getting an error message.   "E008"
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?



There seems to be a limit to the number of posts you can make in a day. Maybe that's your problem? I actually dont have my game yet so i haven't used this system, but thats what i've heard from other tumblr users.


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 12, 2013)

HayHey said:


> There seems to be a limit to the number of posts you can make in a day. Maybe that's your problem? I actually dont have my game yet so i haven't used this system, but thats what i've heard from other tumblr users.


I don't think so.  It was the first picture I wanted to post during the day.  I'm far behind on my pictures now.  XD  I may have to pop out the SD card and load them up via the computron instead.  =P


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jun 12, 2013)

I use it for my twitter but my AC tumblr is a side blog. :c So I can't upload pictures to that~ booo


----------



## HayHey (Jun 13, 2013)

kakuloo said:


> I don't think so.  It was the first picture I wanted to post during the day.  I'm far behind on my pictures now.  XD  I may have to pop out the SD card and load them up via the computron instead.  =P



Im sorry about that kakuloo. Hopefully some other members out there may have a solution for this problem.


----------



## PowderGnome (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you for the tip! This saves me a lot of time


----------



## emmalynn (Jun 13, 2013)

why is it not working for me, i logged in to my tumblr, went to my photos on the 3ds and there isnt anything that says post.
 i went to that inintendo site but it doesnt promp me to share or anything?


----------



## Fox (Jun 13, 2013)

On the website i.nintendo.net (Access it via the 3DS browser) it should ask you to log in with Tumblr or Twitter. Click the one you want, log in, then it will let you Browse your photos and upload it to either social networking site.


----------



## emmalynn (Jun 13, 2013)

that site, the i.nintendo.net site is it a black background? because i typed in exactly what it says to and takes me there and nothing prompts me to do anything..


----------



## Fox (Jun 13, 2013)

emmalynn said:


> that site, the i.nintendo.net site is it a black background? because i typed in exactly what it says to and takes me there and nothing prompts me to do anything..



http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/image-share/ steps are at the bottom


----------



## emmalynn (Jun 13, 2013)

ok, i finally got it.  I swear i did everything it said, and typed in exactly... 

thank you for yr patience.


----------



## Fox (Jun 13, 2013)

emmalynn said:


> ok, i finally got it.  I swear i did everything it said, and typed in exactly...
> 
> thank you for yr patience.



No problem, glad to see you got it working


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 13, 2013)

Ah, good to see an English version of this.
This will be much easier than transferring from the SD card all the time.


----------



## Fleiding (Jun 14, 2013)

When I try to visit the website (by QR-code or URL) it says Communication error. Every other website works on my 3DS and playing online is not a problem at all. Anyone knows what to do?

*Edit:* seems to work now.


----------



## aikatears (Jun 14, 2013)

I see they added facebook to the mix, that cool though not going to send pics there.


----------



## Fox (Jun 14, 2013)

aikatears said:


> I see they added facebook to the mix, that cool though not going to send pics there.



Oh cool. Yeah me neither  There's some things you just don't put on Facebook xD


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 15, 2013)

HayHey said:


> Im sorry about that kakuloo. Hopefully some other members out there may have a solution for this problem.



I figured it out!

I had changed my URL for my Tumblr blog to "bottlescrossing" instead of "kakuloo" so it would make more sense...but I forgot to update the login on my 3DS!  I just logged out and back in and now it works fine!


----------



## Marceline (Jun 16, 2013)

Ooh it works great! I was never fond of the internet browser on the 3DS, but thankfully it isn't too slow! 
If anyone wants to see my ACNL screenies, you can find them on my Twitter: MarcyxHambo


----------



## katie. (Jun 16, 2013)

Can you upload multiple photos to tumblr? or is it just one at a time?


----------



## Fox (Jun 16, 2013)

katie. said:


> Can you upload multiple photos to tumblr? or is it just one at a time?



One at a time I'm afraid.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't use twitter, but I did have an old account. Just made my tweets private so I can upload all my AC pictures and post the images elsewhere.

Handy little tool, thank you.


----------



## Tracks30 (Jun 19, 2013)

To those it worked for: how did you get past the image verification for tumblr? After I type in e-mail and password, it asks me to "enter the text above," but my 3DS refuses to load said text. Any solutions?


----------



## Yarg (Jun 20, 2013)

Surely easier than: 1. Taking SD card out
2. Putting SD card in computer
3. Uploading image

Takes a while


----------



## charmed girl (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, I didn't even know you could do this... will have to try this tomorrow when I play it.
Thanks for the tip


----------



## Janna (Jun 23, 2013)

As a Twitter lover, this'll be very useful for me. Had no idea it could be done this way. Thank you!


----------



## MajorD (Jun 24, 2013)

I spam my tumblr with ACNL images now, I don't think my MMORPG friends will be impressed xD


----------



## NessSuccess (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome! This is really useful since my macbook doesn't have an SD card slot. Thanks!


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 24, 2013)

Oooh, I'm just reading this now, after my town's been open for over a week! I'd love to have chronicled my mayor's adventure from the start- maybe I'll start an alt town for that. Meanwhile, I'll post my current character's adventures while I figure out how to use tumblr (old person here, heh). Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jevil (Jun 27, 2013)

Ah sweet didn't know you could do this, saves me setting up my laptop (kinda iffy since it has a dodgy charger and a messed up screen so its a bit of drama) just to extract pics xD could make a habit of taking more now o/


----------

